
Millennials being squeezed out of middle class, says OECD - arunmib
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/apr/10/millennials-squeezed-middle-class-oecd-uk-income
======
alexgmcm
The biggest issue I have observed is that it is much harder to get on the
property ladder.

This means that instead of paying a mortgage that converts your money from a
liquid asset into real estate (minus the interest) you are just losing it all.

This means that younger generations are not accumulating wealth and will
struggle in later life - at the same time as we expect there to be less and
less younger people who will be able to help support them.

If action isn't taken urgently it could become a very difficult problem to
solve as no bank will want to give a 30 year mortgage to a 45 year old etc.

